# GTI 337 specs



## magicbullet01 (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anybody know specifics about the GTI 337. Body, interior, motor ect.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Check the FAQ in the 20th/GLI/337 forum. 

Recaro seats, 6 speed manual, 18" BBS RC's, Lower valence kit, "sport" suspension, silver, no sunroof are just a few of the defining characteristics.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

all are 1.8t's


----------



## gtimusings (Nov 12, 2005)

Beautiful car, I had a co-worker that had one for a while. Funny I have not seen one on the road in several years. 

Definitely a looker. I think it was the best looking GTI of that gen.


----------



## Purple87SS (May 17, 2010)

They are nice. VW did something right with them.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

180 hp 1.8t
6 speed manual transmission with golfball shift knob. 
Recaro seats with red stitching.
Votex body kit
Single round exhaust
18 inch BBS RCs























































It shared almost all of its features with the European 25 anniversary GTI, save the reflective black surround headlights(the 337 had standard GTI lights) , the dash inlay (25th ae pictured above had the chrome bevel surround) and I believe the 25th ae in europe was available in other colors (black and red).


----------

